# Gar Fish



## 27metalman (Jun 30, 2020)

I figured this would be the forum to ask for help.  In my reading, I think 3 species of gar are in Georgia... the longnose, spotted, and Florida.  Can some of ya'll post a pic of the spotted and Florida? I think we have all three species in some ponds I have access to, but maybe it's just a spotted with a color variation...? I'm in middle Georgia by the way.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 30, 2020)

Alligator gar


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2020)

Semi-Pro said:


> Alligator gar




Where?


----------



## 27metalman (Jun 30, 2020)

Alligator gar in TX, LA, and the gulf coast far as I know.  I know people that have caught those out of state... these aren't alligator gars.  Those things get big... I mean real big.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 30, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Where?


Ive seen one in the flint


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 30, 2020)

Bout 7ft long


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2020)

Semi-Pro said:


> Ive seen one in the flint



Was it between Albany and Lake Seminole?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 1, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Was it between Albany and Lake Seminole?


North of blackshear


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2020)

Semi-Pro said:


> North of blackshear




Are you sure it was a gator gar and not an oversize longnose gar?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 1, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure it was a gator gar and not an oversize longnose gar?


Ive caught a many longnose. I was wading a riverbend fishing a crankbait. Had it almost reeled in to about 5 ft in front of me when i had a large gar, about 7 ft long come up and take a look at my crankbait . 5ft away clear water. It wasnt a longnose. I would say girth of that fish was about the size of a soccerball. Im not gonna say it was definitly a gator gar since there is so much going against that. But it was def. Not a longnose. I dont know what else it could be.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2020)

Longnose gar can get over six feet long. I've seen a couple over 5 myself.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 10, 2020)

Used to wade fish a spring fed river in FL. when I was a kid. Talk about spooky when a school of gar swim straight at you and part about the time the see you.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 12, 2020)

Getting a longnose to actually measure out much over 60" is really, really, doing something regardless of where you are at.  Caught them by the hundreds/thousands while commercially fishing and there's plenty out there in the 52-58" range but have seen very few exceed 60".  They have been caught or known to reach 6 ft and 55 lbs or so.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Jul 13, 2020)

Barebowyer said:


> Getting a longnose to actually measure out much over 60" is really, really, doing something regardless of where you are at.  Caught them by the hundreds/thousands while commercially fishing and there's plenty out there in the 52-58" range but have seen very few exceed 60".  They have been caught or known to reach 6 ft and 55 lbs or so.


I agree there is a big difference between a 52" and 58" as far as weight goes  my personal best is 56"  ..kinda like a gator .at some point they start getting heavier and wider.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Aug 26, 2020)

I've seen gator gar in the Flint and the Itchawaynotchaway


----------



## bigtee (Sep 15, 2020)

I believe alligator gar are protected in Florida.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 16, 2020)

I’d like to see a true alligator gar in GA. If you’ve seen an alligator gars head the difference is obvious. My dad swears they used to be in Blackshear when he was a teenager . That would have been early to mid 1950s.
Thats my Granddad from the same time frame at their cabin on Blackshear.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Only one I’ve ever seen was at Tom Mann’s fish world in Eufaula when I was about 12-13. I assumed it came out of the lake but guess I was wrong.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2020)

oops1 said:


> Only one I’ve ever seen was at Tom Mann’s fish world in Eufaula when I was about 12-13. I assumed it came out of the lake but guess I was wrong.




I saw what was probably that same gator gar there sometime around 1974? Mr. Tom was there and I asked him about it, and he said he caught it in Lake Seminole.


----------

